# Rearing whilst being led



## vikster (23 September 2010)

My 8yo Tb x  has started rearing when being led to the field. Whats the best way to deal with this? Hes never reared whilst being ridden and its just high spirits as he doesn't do it everytime just if he hasn't been ridden the day before. As soon as he comes back down i just move him forward. Want to stop this before it comes a real issue!

Thanks


----------



## NELSON11 (23 September 2010)

My young horse did this on a frequent basis. He used to squeal and go up, then come back down and walk into his paddock ok.

I used to lead him in an Eskadron safety headcollar with the chain over his nose and lead on a lunge line with a schooling whip. The minute I felt him twist his head towards me which was a sign he was going to go up. I checked him on the headcollar but then straight away sent him forwards.

My boy was nearly 17hh as a 3yo so extremely dangerous at times so be safe, give yourself loads of extra space, wear your hat and try to nip it in the bud. I found I had to be super quick to react when mine showed any tendencies


----------



## petite-girle (23 September 2010)

I had a youngster who did this beginning of the year when being led out to the field, he was rearing and striking out. My instructor put him on the lunge and when he reared he gave his 2 front legs one crack with the whip. Sounds harsh but he's never ever reared since so it definately worked with him. (touch wood!)


----------



## Amymay (23 September 2010)

What time  are you turning him out?

Is he first or last to be turned out?

Do you have the option of 24/7 turnout during the summer?


----------



## petite-girle (23 September 2010)

My youngster did this at the beginning of the year. He would rear and strike out whilst being led out to the field. I told my instructor and he put him on the lunge and when he reared up he gave his 2 front legs a crack with the whip. Sounds really harsh and I didn't like that but he's never ever reared since and now leads perfectly so obviously did the trick!


----------



## Daisychain (23 September 2010)

Only one simple answer... lead him in a chiffney, if he rears up give him a quick reminder, he wont do it to often in one of those ;-)


----------



## Amymay (23 September 2010)

Daisychain said:



			Only one simple answer... lead him in a chiffney, if he rears up give him a quick reminder, he wont do it to often in one of those ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't it be better to identify the reasons _why_ the horse is doing it though, if it's out of character


----------



## Vikki89 (23 September 2010)

Daisychain said:



			Only one simple answer... lead him in a chiffney, if he rears up give him a quick reminder, he wont do it to often in one of those ;-)
		
Click to expand...

The above worked for me, My youngster started rearing coming in from the field on his own, He didn't want to leave the others so would rear and charge off back to them, once catching my back on the way down.
I led him out in the chiffney a few times, with a headcollar on as well so i only used the chiffney when i needed to which was just the once.


----------



## Theresa_F (23 September 2010)

Fleur would do this - highly strung and when I got her, no manners and a mind of her own.

I used a dog chain threaded under the jaw when I led her so if she went up, the chain went tight and uncomfortable - her decision to make herself uncomfortable.

I would as said above, try to see why he has started doing this - where we are the grass has a real green flush and a few of them are like they are on spring grass.  It may be that feed needs to be cut back or something has upset him.

That said, whilst you should get to the root of the problem, at the same time he should be made to understand that rearing is not acceptable behaviour.

Stinky has done this once or twice when younger - pure excitement and got told no and when he tried it again, got a smack as he went up and has (hopefully) learnt that it is better not to do this.

May also be worth while doing some in hand work to reestablish boundaries and manners no matter what is going on round him.


----------



## vikster (23 September 2010)

He gets turned out at 7am every day. He was fine in summer just now he has started coming in more. He doesn't get a lot of hard feed....its not every morning just more so when he hasn't been worked the evening before and he certainly wouldn't do it if you had ridden him that morning before going out.

He rears then carries on walking to the field. He does it more with other people who turn him out like he is trying it on with them. 

If you shout at him it winds him up more and goes up again. xx


----------



## Amymay (23 September 2010)

Well, I would turn him out in a bridle, rather than a chiffney - and go from there.


----------



## vikster (23 September 2010)

Also he is worked 5-6 days a week for 45min - 1hr as he is eventing be90 x


----------



## Enfys (23 September 2010)

From what has been said, this sounds like pure and simple excitement and impatience to be out, as it doesn't happen all the time. If it happened all the time, or he was bad to handle each time, or he was head shy (is he?) then yes, I'd look for other reasons.

Chain *over* the nose is what mine get lead with, they know why it is there and respect it, it is very, very rarely used as a reminder.

Rearing is the ultimate in bad manners for me, too dangerous to mess around with, feet stay on the floor - end of. Horses can do what the heck they like, on their time, it isn't a huge amount to ask that they lead without faffing about, my arab canters, and bucks, at walking pace on a loose rein, but she wouldn't dream of walking ahead of me - when she has a chain on, without, she knows, and has the manners of a pig.


----------



## Honey08 (23 September 2010)

Our 17h 4yr old used to do this.  It was pure excitement about going out, but totally unacceptable all the same.  Even now (two years on) I always try and turn him out first.  Every time he did it he got a good tug on the leadrein and I'd growl at him.  We then turned round and went back to the yard, turned round and set off back.  Sometimes I had to repeat this several times (annoying when in a rush) until he realised that he was not going out until he "tuned back into me" and behaved.  Once through the gate I always make them turn towards the gate and stand still - they aren't allowed to think that they can just hurtle off until told so.  Interestingly he never did it half as much with my 6'4 husband, and the ponies do it with inexperienced people, yet wander politely next to me, so it is taking advantage of you!


----------



## suze0103 (23 September 2010)

As you say that the behaviour only occurs when he hasn't been ridden, i think that he just has alot of energy!! Being only 8yrs old, he is still quite young so after being in the stable all night he is probably just over-excited to get out in the field. Have you got the option or considered the idea of keeping him turned out 24/7?


----------



## scally (24 September 2010)

Agree with Enfys chain over the nose.

However, if he rears ignore the behaviour carry on walking (make sure you wear a hat and have gloves on), giving any response, gives him reason to carry on the behaviour as he is getting a response to you, when he comes down, back him up a few strides and carry on calmly.

As for hitting a horse on the front legs by a so called instructor words just fail me.


----------



## planete (24 September 2010)

Completely agree with Scally.  My young horse did this when led by some of the stable staff at our previous yard.  He made them nervous when he was fresh and jogged, shook his head and generally danced around.  They told him off and he went up as if to say "if you want to fight I am quite happy to oblige"!  He never did it with me or after he was moved to a different yard with more experienced staff.  Chain over the nose with this horse was used once by an 'expert' to teach him to load.  Best rear ever with front legs crossed over lunge line when vertical.  Has been loading since without chain or drama.  This particular horse is a fighter and reacts to what he perceives as unfair treatment.  I understand however that not all horses need the same treatment.


----------



## the watcher (24 September 2010)

My youngsters (and even one of the older ones) can be a bit lively in the mornings, it is just excitement about getting out on the grass and being with friends.

I deal with it in two ways, firstly they all get breakfast before being turned out, it doesn't have to be much but it is a routine and takes the edge off if they have got hungry during the night

Secondly I invested in 10' long polo lead ropes, combined with a NH halter. the halter offers a little more control (it is just the knotted rope type) and the longer rope allows me to stand aside on more exciting days.

I never have any problems any more (touch wood!)


----------



## Leg_end (24 September 2010)

Whatever you do please turn out in a hat, my boy landed on my head last weekend and although I was very lucky and got away with concussion and stitches it could have been a whole lot worse - at one point they thought I'd fractured my neck.. so please be careful this is so dangerous.


----------



## Honey08 (24 September 2010)

Definately a hat - someone round here died turning her youngster out, and she was a BHSI who had been in the business for years.  I'd also be wary of hanging off the end of a long leadrein/line.  You are directly in the kick zone. A freind broke her arm like that when her fresh horse bucked and kicked out. I prefer to be closer to them.


----------



## Tnavas (25 September 2010)

vikster said:



			My 8yo Tb x  has started rearing when being led to the field. Whats the best way to deal with this? Hes never reared whilst being ridden and its just high spirits as he doesn't do it everytime just if he hasn't been ridden the day before. As soon as he comes back down i just move him forward. Want to stop this before it comes a real issue!

Thanks
		
Click to expand...


For your own safety use a chifney (anti rearing bit). Make sure that you don't get ahead of him when leading as this places you  in a vulnarable spot, if he turns he could catch you on the way down. 

Sounds as you say just high spirits a bit fresh from having no work. On the days that you don't ride reduce his feed down so he isn't quite so excited.


----------

